

The historical cost of artificial light - alexwg
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/9/8749751/historic-cost-of-lighting

======
DrScump
The article would have been better titled, "Pricing of artificial light
through history," since its scope is limited to monetary cost.

When I saw "cost", I thought it might be about (or, at least, _include a
discussion of_ ) the environmental and health effects of artificial light,
such as problems with dark-sky astronomical viewing and disruption of natural
sleep cycles.

It would also have been interesting to include artificial lighting that
preceded the electric grid, such as gas, spermaceti ("whale oil"), etc.

